# *Most Horsey Places*



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

This is at my barn, 

My trainer/BO takes the windows out of the barn in the summer...
The horses LOVE it!


This is Dee..










And this is Smokey and Dee..


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

haaaaaaaaaaaa, thats funny ^^^


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Hehe, com on! Bump!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

jadeewood said:


> haaaaaaaaaaaa, thats funny ^^^



:lol::lol:


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Bump!


----------

